
Healthy Apps and Tools To Keep Your Resolutions On Track - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/healthy-tools-2011-01
======
mmayernick
Great to see some DC based companies in the mix. Technology has a huge role to
play in the health and wellness space.

